# RV Covers Experiences / Recommendations?



## Tammy Huinker (Nov 22, 2019)

Does anyone use a cover on their RV? We will be parking our RV on our drive and thought that it might be a good idea to buy a RV cover.
I've looked on Hex Auto Parts website and they do one with a zipped opening for the door, which appears to be the best value. I have a friend who has recently moved to the US who would probably post it to me if Hex Auto won't ship it, or can I buy one here in the UK?


----------

